# Does target let you get off at the time you’re scheduled to be off?



## Lol (Aug 6, 2020)

I just got hired for a seasonal position and I am going back to working weekends in the evening at my other job. I am just wondering if they let me go home at the time I am supposed to be off?


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 6, 2020)

they can ask you to stay sometimes but otherwise they want u gone as soon as ur scheduled time is up


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2020)

Your schedule is not set with spot. You may get schedule to close, a lot.


----------



## superrando (Aug 13, 2020)

Depending on what state you live in if you are an hourly worker they have to give you 72 hours before changing your schedule. If you live in one of those states they have to go by your posted schedule and just can't change your time that day. Most of the time it just takes putting your foot down with your leads.


----------



## SallyHoover (Aug 13, 2020)

I usually expect to get off on time with the exception of a closing shift that list my time off as the time the store closes.  In that case I expect to work 5-15 minutes beyond scheduled.  Sometimes it is more but that is unusual.


----------

